# iCore: Virtual Private Accounts



## Coolsw (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi.

I would like to share free interesting software for:
- protection Windows from unwanted or temporary changes.
- sharing PC without worry.

_from http://icoresoftware.com/
iCore Computer 3-in-1 allows you to create multiple Virtual Private Accounts (*VPAs*).
Each VPA is user account that is associated with own isolated virtual machine.
All changes (documents files, software installation/uninstallation, even virus infections) remain contained in this VPA. _

Mot as versatile as usual VMs as they cannot host different kernal or OS guest. Container file system is very efficient, but cannot use system snapshots like hardware virtualization. Not much overhead as requests are made by normal means from virtual partition to OS - no emulation.
It is virtualization without hypervisor.
So iCore Computers are fast and work as real computers, almost zero performance overhead, take less disk drive space, no additional OS licenses requirement. But it virtulizes only WinXP.
Please note this software is beta version.


----------



## Coolsw (Jul 11, 2008)

iCore video for geeks:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I tried iCore, IMO it sucks. Took forever to switch to/from accounts, and had inexplicable delays with lots of disk activity.

I'll stick to real virtualization with VMWARE or Virtual PC, they work well.


----------

